# Rookie without a clue...1st ABTs



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Howdy! You folks have inspired me to tackle my first smoking project. Thanks to RickW's help, I may even be able to post pictures (although still having issues with sizing). Anyway, stuffed with cream cheese, mozzarella, garlic, lil smokies and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

They look great so far, and good choice on your beverage


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know how they can make it so good and sell it so cheap!

BTW, Good looking ABTz and your pic came through just fine!  Send more pics when they are done along with your after smoke report!


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks meathunter! I was just reading the ABT Sticky thread and may have already made a few mistakes. I didn't poke holes in the peppers (maybe it doesn't matter since I cut them in half) and I didn't start by cooking the bacon a little before I put them on the smoker. Too late now. put them on about 45 min. ago. Plan on taking the lid off and getting a photo at about the 1-1/2 hr. mark. Till then, PBR!


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Engineer - Will do! In regards to how they can make PBR so good for so cheap? Gotta be volume!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 29, 2009)

The picture is the perfect size 640X480 just what it should be...

The beer is Great and So are the ABTs...


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you Paul. And thanks for the photobucket tutorial - would never have figured it out without you (and RickW). 

Temp. is bubbling along at about 225 - I'm starting to get really hungry (but why am I not thirsty? Oh yeah, I'm drinking PBR).


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2009)

Great lookin ABT's cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 29, 2009)

Smoky,

Looks good so far!  My question is: how much of the seeds/veins did you remove from the jalapeno?  

Keep the pics comin man...


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Just pulled the lid off after about 1-3/4 hrs. in. I can't believe how good these things look. I'll definitely get another photo of the finished product and a review. This Is So Fun!


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Whoops, there are my photo sizing issues again. I'll try to get that fixed.


----------



## olewarthog (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking good smoky. I cut my peppers in half for ABTs & never worry about poking holes.  I use the thin, elcheapo bacon so I don't have to pre-cook it. If you bacon doesn't crisp up then either pop them over direct heat on a grill or under the broiler in your oven for a few minutes & that will do the trick.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Let's try this again.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

And my bacon wrapping technique can only get better.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Polish - I pretty much removed every seed and speck of white membrane I could find. Reading through some other posts, that was the recommended first step towards making them as mild as possible. I'll let you know how that worked out.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Believe me that is only the start of a good theing with those Abt's. They are addicting too.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, just pulled the ABTs off the smoker. Had my first one and... My God. That was, easily, the best thing I've ever made as far as edibles go. I can't believe how good those things are. I was a little worried about the heat of the pepper but I cleaned the seeds and membrane out really good and they were totally mild with a really good smoky flavor. The other concern I had was the fact that today was fairly cold (about 16 right now) so I was concerned about my cheap smokers ability to hold temp. effecively for long enough to crisp up the bacon. No Problem. These are so good..need to make more..right now.


----------



## bill in mn (Dec 29, 2009)

wow!! those look great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 My wife and kids are making fun of me taking pictures of everything I cook on the UDS.You have got the ABT mastered and the photos too.Great job.Bill


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I'm still blown away by how dang tasty these things are. The possibilities for these things seem endless. Thanks to everyone for their help and ideas.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 29, 2009)

SS,

Those look absolutely perfect.  Bacon looks good and crisp and a great smoke color to them.  You have the photo thing mastered too...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a job well done.

As a tip, if you keep some of the veins and seeds, you get to drink more beer to cool yourself off!


----------



## polishmeat (Dec 29, 2009)

Dude, the picture of the ABTs on the grate is professional looking.  I wish I could keep my grates that clean lol.  Wait till you try those ABTs after you've had 10+smokes.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 29, 2009)

Polish - I wish I could take credit for the photos, but I'll give credit to whoever it was that said "Bacon sure is photogenic." Thanks, those things were amazing.


----------



## smokysauce (Dec 30, 2009)

BBQ Eng. - Plan for tomorrow. Buddys gonna bring a fatty over that he rollled tonight and wrapped in saran. Gonna get that thing going about 11:00 AM, along with a bunch of ABTs. This is getting serious.


----------

